# Proposal for DWR - Fishing Citations



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

As I have previously mentioned here, I am currently out of the state attending school. I consider myself a Utahn, I always have, and I always will. I may only get to fish in Utah a couple of times per year, but those are the weeks every year that I truly look forward to.

That said, having been doing some out of state fishing, I've had an opportunity to see how other states run their DWR systems. For the most part, I think our DWR does a better job with our natural resources than do the other states I have fished in here (Deleware, Maryland, and Virginia, so far).

One very neat thing that the east coast states have though is a fishing citation program. Now these are *not the citations you are thinking!*

These states offer anglers *meritorious* citations that congratulate an angler for a particularly excellent catch.

For example, in Virginia, if you catch a Bluefin tuna that weighs at least 100 pounds, Virginia sends you a nice certificate. Or if you catch a Bluefin tuna which exceeds 60 inches in length, Virginia sends you a nice catch and release certificate.

Citation fish are typically within 20%, or so, of the length/weight of the record (and depending on the record). They are truly trophy fish. Utah's records for some fish are so stunning, like for example, the cutthroat at 26+ pounds, that a citation cutthroat might be any fish better than 5-8 pounds.

By Utah terms, for example, a citation largemouth might be a fish that exceeds 8 pounds. A citation rainbow trout might be a rainbow that exceeds 10 pounds.

What do you all think? Please answer the following questions:

(1) Would you support a citation fishing program?
(2) Would you participate in the citation fishing program?
(3) Would you pay the costs to receive a certificate, if you applied for a citation?
(4) Indicate which fish you fish for the most often, and what weight/length would consider a trophy fish.
(Optional 5) Other comments.

I'm very interested to know the feelings of the forum. If you read all this, please reply.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

(1) Yes, I support a citation fishing program. I think the recognition for a trophy catch would add to my fishing experience and I would happily display the citations on my wall, as do many of my friends in the east cost states.

(2) Absolutely, if I catch anything big enough.

(3) Happily. A certificate couldn't cost more than $10. The reminder of the fish would make it well worth that price. (They are free in east coast states).

(4) I fish for Kokanee salmon most frequently. I would put the citation requirement at 5lbs for a Kokanee. That would be a great fish worth remembering.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

It sounds like a good idea, just as long as it didn't put anymore strain on the already strained financials of the DWR


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

huntingbuddy said:


> It sounds like a good idea, just as long as it didn't put anymore strain on the already strained financials of the DWR


That's a good point and I think a citation program could be set up in a way that it wouldn't add additional financial strain. If you had to pay $10 to get your certificate, that would offset a lot of the cost.

Plus, the DWR would be getting a lot of valuable data about the fish (which is why it is free in other states). Potentially, some of the money the DWR uses to study certain lakes could be offset by the information anglers happily bring to their door.

Wyoming does a "Cutt-Slam" program. If you catch all 4 species, they'll send you a very nice certificate of congratulations, for free. http://gf.state.wy.us/services/customer ... /index.asp

The other thing to consider is whether or not a citation program would increase sales of fishing licenses. I bet it would. Just as the above website says, it is a "program designed to encourage anglers to learn more about Wyoming's cutthroat sub-species and develop more appreciation and support of the Wyoming Game and Fish Department's cutthroat management program."

If you were in Hartford, Connecticut thinking about a trophy trip to the Rockies to fish and your options were between Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, and Utah, and only one of those states had a citation program, that may be the deciding factor that brings them to Utah. That means more licenses sold and more revenue for the DWR.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Not a bad idea, but I am more of a fan of Wyoming's trout slam certificate. It's not about the size of the fish in the trout slam, but the experience. I also think a certificate for catching one of each of the game fish in utah. Or maybe for catching a fish in each county of the state.

If I had a choice between a citation for a fish of size or for one of the others, I would chose one of the others.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Nevada Offers a program similar to the one you've described. I guess if nothing else it might discourage people from killing trophy sized fish, as i'm not sure the fish has to be killed to submit an application for one....


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you both hit on something interesting and that is that Utah could implement the system to encourage whatever they want - catching fish in every county, one of each game fish, catch and release, whatever. I like the size citations myself, but no one certificate is mutually exclusive with any other. Utah could implement some, all, or none, of those ideas. I think something like this would really add to the fishing experience we have in Utah.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Sound like we might have something here. What would be the next step in submitting the idea to the DWR?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

huntingbuddy said:


> Sound like we might have something here. What would be the next step in submitting the idea to the DWR?


I'm not sure how we might do it. I had hoped that they might see the idea here. Otherwise maybe the RACs?

Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think the DWR would see it here. I am going to talk to my uncle I am pretty sure he has quite a few connections in the utah fishing world. He might know. I can't promise anything though.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

That would be great. I know a few of the DWR people come by on occasion because we were proofreading the proclamation for them before they released it. 

Anyone else have interest in a citation program?


----------

